# Katy Frwy and mason buck



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The Game Warden estimated the deer to be

between 150/160 Boone and Crockett and the game warden checked his teeth and felt like he was around 6-1/2 to 7-1/2 years. He had heard stories of this

deer but had never actually seen it. The game warden said it was the

largest deer he had ever seen in the area.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Looks like he tried to put someone fire out with an antler. Interesting, but 150-160 is a hard target for that deer to reach. 140s tops I would guess.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Recieved it in a email...so don kno


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

YEA 146 or so.
good tine lenth but not much mass,
but a nice deer anyway


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

Where are they taking it?


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

I saw a pretty nice buck off of Mason and Clay the other week, but it wasn't that nice. What a shame!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm a galveston boy .
Where is that area ya'll are speaking of.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

my dad's gotta a nice 10 pointer on his place out in simonton. biggest one he's seen out there in 10 or so years. however on his place, the deer are there to entertain his grandchildren. a big group of 10 or so hang out with the longhorns about 100 yards out of his bedroom window several mornings a week.

as far as the mason rd area. with all the rain lately, there's still not much land left in the area(flood plain) so he was probably pushed out of his range by the standing water. a coworker saw a huge boar on the westheimer pkwy during a similar rainy season. he also saw a family of deer in george bush park on a little island of higher ground that same year.


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

Was he shot or hit by a car?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

In the late 80's, before the Fry/Peak Road intersection was developed I had premission to hunt there. I never seen the deer until it was killed by a truck, but I hunted a big buck that was tearing up the woods out there. He ended up having 18 points (solid points not little wanta be's) and had a 25" outside spread.....and mass up the wazoo.....6 to 8 inches of the outside spread was kicker points. I seen his photo, but never did see the horns. All the big buck sign dried up after he was killed.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*Looks like certifiable road kill to me.*

Had Pablo seen that road kill before me, I'm wagering that he'd have pulled over and had those horns promptly removed. Had he seen it after I had, there'd be a distinct, crude amputation evident in the upper cranial area.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

What Sean said. LMAO!

Nice deer.

Pablo


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Had Pablo seen that road kill before me, I'm wagering that he'd have pulled over and had those horns promptly removed. Had he seen it after I had, there'd be a distinct, crude amputation evident in the upper cranial area.


Chainsaw..rrrrmmmm rrrrmmmmmm rrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*B/C score*

Maybe 140's on a net score but I judge the gross to be minimum 150's and more likely it would hit 160+ gross. Note I said "gross". Although the mass is not that of a south texas buck, there is still extreme G lengths as well as the number of G's to score. It's hard to score width and main beam numbers by a pic but even being conservative it looks pretty good. My .02


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*The real score*

If anyone finds the actual score of the animal please post it. I'd love to know what the tape said.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

I've seen several large deer in that area over the last 20 years,I use to drive down Mason to Park Row then to Fry Rd. daily.It was not uncommon to see a herd of deer between Fry and Mason on any given evening.I know live off the Grand Prkwy and have seen alot of deer movement north of Falcon Point.The developers are taking over their habitat that is for sure.

B.D.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Out here in NW Houston there are some big bucks around. Last year I watched a 140ish 8 pt on two different afternoons while cars were whizzing by on Louetta. At that same spot I video'd a 135-140ish 10pt the year before. And off and on I've seen other good bucks...one cool one had 4 nice pts on one side w/ a huge spike on the other...like 15"+. If cars don't get them, they usually have good habitat (what's left of it) and are able to get some age on em.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

That area, including G. Bush park and the Corp land to the north has always had great deer. I was told by a biologist that the ability to grow big deer in the area rivaled S. Texas due to the type of forage found in the area. If man/development was kept out of the equation that area would be phenominal deer hunting.


----------



## FrankL (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice deer, I like to know the score also.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Katy*



Redfishr said:


> I'm a galveston boy .
> Where is that area ya'll are speaking of.


Mason Road is West of Hwy 6 on I-10 in Katy.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

*Great deer, not anywhere close to 160 though..*



Outcast said:


> Maybe 140's on a net score but I judge the gross to be minimum 150's and more likely it would hit 160+ gross. Note I said "gross". Although the mass is not that of a south texas buck, there is still extreme G lengths as well as the number of G's to score. It's hard to score width and main beam numbers by a pic but even being conservative it looks pretty good. My .02


Thats a mid 140's tops. judge it roughly by guys hands in pic of deer rack being held. pencil horns and 17 in spread max, G 2's 10 inches max, basically 8 pt frame with a few extras, maybe 10 inches of extras.. heres a pic of a good friends 163 BC "gross" taken this weekend, this deer is in a whole other leage than this roadkilled deer..


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

is that a white tail?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I built ....wired the Equestrian Center in 1984 (Great South West) believe me there is quality deer in your back yard along mason and 1092 back when. As well as were I live now>. I have left for the deer lease at 3 in the morning to pass nice 8 pt bucks in my neighborhood at redbluff and Fairmont to see nothing 200 miles away...go figure!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*small hands*

Maybe the guy with the 163 just has small hands! Just kidding! That's a good looking buck! I agree with the mass difference on the mainbeams. It doesn't matter on the mass of the tine length for scoring purposes. If the width were 17 and I guessed 19 it's still only 2". You might be right, it's hard to judge by a less than optimal set of pics. The mass on that 163 certainly does give it a more commanding look and is a much better quality rack for trophy standards.
Recently I scored a 11 point and a 10 point at my taxidermists shop. The 10 was a way better looking buck by mass and width. Turns out they scored within 3 inches as a result of the extra tine that was present. I don't remember how long it was but it was enough to close the gap that was made by mass and width. This was a gross comparison and not net. Again, you may be right. It's just my .02


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Yamahammer*

After your post and mine I started putting a pencil to it constructively. You probably are right. Actually, I'm kinda having a hard time making him 140 with conservative estimates. Good eye. I take it you run Yamahas on your boat? Got a couple on mine as well. 
Good hunting,
B


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

I've got the g-2's at over 10 inches on the roadkill buck...and those two bucks are not leagues apart in my book. However, Skillz1982's buck is in a different league though (see different thread)...

Just for grins, what would yall score this buck at? (Those of you that already know, keep it)


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Low 140's Gross being very gratuitous
Approx. 21" beams
25"-26" of mass
58"-60" tines
17" inside max


Pretty deer. But, we killed a 163" deer deer last weekend and that deer ain't even in the same zip code.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*My guess*

27 inches of mass
18 inch spread
53 inches of tine length
41 inches of beam

my guess 139 b&c

Nice buck!

What's the verdict?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Yamahammer*

You must have gotten your pencil out too, I see you're still looking at this thread.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Just added them up after I saw your guess outcast, I got 151 gross. 38 in. mass, 17 in. spread, 22 in G2's combined, 18 in. G3's Combined, 5 in. G1's combined, 5 in kicks, 46 in. beam lengths combined=====> 151, maybe a little much... maybe not. Nice mainframe 8 woodrow, bet you got one when he stepped out..LOL.........and yae, I run Yamaha's on my boats..


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Here's a nice buck*

Scored by someone else (probably more accurate) at 168


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

just looked again, take about 4 or five off mass, clerical error, add an inch to spread, Beam length are pretty good, he's really high off his head...adjusted gross is about 147 or so.. how long are the beams woody??


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Btw*

The buck came from the pineywoods 100 miles north of houston. Paper mill property.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

*heres a 184*

A friend sent me a pic of one of his friends 184BC gross taken opening weekend. I am still waiting to get one this big...and waiting, and waiting...


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

heck of a buck outcast!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Not my buck unfortunately!*

That was a guy on the property directly across the road from one of my leases.
Like you, I'm still waiting.....and waiting....lol


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

That's a great buck there Woodrow. I'd have to say about 145.


----------



## Zach H (May 21, 2004)

I live in the Medical Center and I see nice racks all the time.....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yamahammer, are you talking about the roadkill buck? There is no way that deer has 38" of mass or 23" beams. The deer pictured below has about 32" of mass and scores 151 gross as a 10pt.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

*read the posts again*



TXPalerider said:


> Yamahammer, are you talking about the roadkill buck? There is no way that deer has 38" of mass or 23" beams. The deer pictured below has about 32" of mass and scores 151 gross as a 10pt.


nope, guessing liberaly on the buck Woodrow posted, not the roadkill. Roadkill is mid 140-s tops, just go back and read the posts in order. 
BTW-great buck Palerider!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I thought. I didn't think there was any way you were that far off. I think I missed the whole last page before I made my post. I agree, low to mid 140's max on the road kill. Basically, its a mid 130's frame 10pt with some abnormal points. The game warden that said 150-160 must of been adding something to his coffee.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

The verdict on my buck....we'll see if anyone else chimes in before I reveal the gross score....

In regards to the roadkill buck, I'd agree that mid 140's is a safe guess, but to be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if it pushed 150 b/c I think those tines are deceptively long...I'm certainly no expert scorer though.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*A little*

*Suspense......com'on com'on*


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Is there a prize for the closest guess?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

145


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

*Fun Idea*

How bout everyone posting a new thread w/a good buck they have taken, get people to come up with a score-then post the real score with worksheet--would be fun. only drawback would be if someone posted a small buck and claimed it was really much bigger.... several pics would need to be posted. What do y'all think? Sounds like fun to me


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*good idea!*

Certainly good practice. Those snap judgements on a borderline buck are murder!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

I was going to take the winning guesser on a trophy hunt to the King ranch, but I decided since a lot of outdoorsman can be picky about where and how they hunt, it'd be easier to not mess with the trip...so no prize.

I don't have the score sheet on hand for my buck, the stats I remember off hand are:

12" G-2's
20" inside spread
4" abnormal

Gross score = 152 
(not scored by me, scored by official scorer)


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Looks like he tried to put someone fire out with an antler. Interesting, .


lmao @ j........


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I ain't picky Woodrow. When we leaving?


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah no kidding, I aint picky either. I would be happy to just shoot with a video camera.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Is there a prize for the closest guess?


Yes, a hunt with Dbar!!

Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

yamahammer said:


> A friend sent me a pic of one of his friends 184BC gross taken opening weekend. I am still waiting to get one this big...and waiting, and waiting...


all it takes is money and he can be yours


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> Yes, a hunt with Dbar!!
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist!


In that case. Woodrow...my guess is your buck scores 110 B&C


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

264 b&c


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> The verdict on my buck....we'll see if anyone else chimes in before I reveal the gross score....
> 
> In regards to the roadkill buck, I'd agree that mid 140's is a safe guess, but to be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if it pushed 150 b/c I think those tines are deceptively long...I'm certainly no expert scorer though.


145-150


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> Mason Road is West of Hwy 6 on I-10 in Katy.


Thanks Troy, I would have never have known.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

profish00 said:


> I built ....wired the Equestrian Center in 1984 (Great South West) believe me there is quality deer in your back yard along mason and 1092 back when. As well as were I live now>. I have left for the deer lease at 3 in the morning to pass nice 8 pt bucks in my neighborhood at redbluff and Fairmont to see nothing 200 miles away...go figure!


Who hunts all this land were ya'll see all these deer around home .
Or is hunting off limits?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The folks that live were their backyard backs up to the woods, in my neighborhood it backs up to alot of wood when I ride my 4 wheeler back on the trails back there I seen a few old bow stands lots of deer tracks and now some folks have feeders in there so they can see then from the 2nd floor. Before they built all the homes to block my view I had a feeder in there and seen lots of deer. 

I have a 4wheeler feeder and feed the wood line pasture on the road out of the subdivision, give everyone that leaves early or late a deer show

seriously No one hunts them. its city limits

I have heard that the land close by down redbluff there is a hunting club but I have yet too find or see or hear any sign of hunters


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Even if it is city limits , why can't you bowhunt it.
Unless there is no-hunting signs.

Just curious
I'd love to stock the west end of galveston with whitetail , just to have them to look at.
They can live anywhere , I know they would make it.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm not mad at the deer anymore,just the fish!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Tight Knot said:


> I'm not mad at the deer anymore,just the fish!


I've made friends with a lot of fish in recent years. But, I'm still pretty pisssed at the deer.:hairout:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hunting within city limits is against the law in Pasadena, TX bow or gun or BB gun or slingshot Harris county is a 1 buck county and I would like to see and meet a hunter or land owner that has huntable land out of the city limits.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Take that back my buddie is able to hunt 52 acres off treshwig rd in Spring TX, Killed a deer Sunday morning.


----------



## Wildman (May 21, 2004)

*Urban Bucks*

I know all about those houses that back up to the woods. Grew up in one and had a feeder or fed deer my whole life there. Yes I have shot a deer out of my bedroom window(during season and tagged it) and I'm actually kind of proud to say that. Not to mention a coyote or two. Wire those deer bones to a tree out back and get a show watching the yotes get'em in the evenings. Had one heck of a buck there on year, watched him from September till November and couldn't wait to get'em opening weekend(I was actually going to stay home from the ranch to shoot him). Driving to high school (this was a while back)two days before the season I saw him dead on the road. Some landscaping guys were loading him in a trailer.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

profish00 said:


> Hunting within city limits is against the law in Pasadena, TX bow or gun or BB gun or slingshot Harris county is a 1 buck county and I would like to see and meet a hunter or land owner that has huntable land out of the city limits.


I can assure you that hunting is legal in Pasadena if you are a land owner and in certain areas. I have a couple of buds that hunt off of Red Bluff and after season one of them has asked me to help get a stand and feeder off for him. And they have killed some doosies out there. The area is infested with hogs also. In fact I have been solicited to hunt hogs with a bow down in the El Ardin area before. Saying that the way construction is going out there and all the way to LaPorte, it won't be long before the deer will be living in the bay.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

tiiiinn-foe


----------

